# Pregnant Doe



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

When cleaning one of the deer we got in muzzleloader season we found 3 little ones. Several people I have shown the picture to had never seen a baby deer. Thought I would share the picture.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Why in the hell would you post up a picture like this on a public forum let alone take a picture of it to begin with. Crap like this makes great ammo for anti hunting groups to use against hunters. Mods please remove this thread.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Buddy shot a doe that was pregnant also. Agreed that this is a good idea as some will be offended and ammo for the anti-hunters. Never even would consider posting a pic.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I think its rather interesting...a lot smaller than I expected to see.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Part of late season hunting. It happens.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Late season hunt is a time where it could be a shed buck some will get butt hurt. Could be a pregnant doe some will get butt hurt at the population issue. Its a neat thing to see. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Interesting, never seen a deer embryo before. Not sure how this is anymore offensive than science class. Some of ya'll must have never taken biology.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I don't see what ammo there is for the "anti's" here. How is a hunter to know that a doe is pregnant? I learned something when we found this. I think some people just look for stuff to make a big deal out of.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> Interesting, never seen a deer embryo before. Not sure how this is anymore offensive than science class. Some of ya'll must have never taken biology.


Agreed 100%


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, how "touchy, feely"! Let me ask you, how many doe that are shot during late muzzleloader, or late bow season still to continue, do you think are pregnant? The fact is, MOST OF THEM!!! This is one of the ODNR's prime tactics to reduce the deer herd. The OP didn't just kill one deer, he killed 4 of them. Don't get me wrong, I'm not slamming the OP. He's perfectly within the law. It's just that some folks have a problem recognizing reality!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I shot this doe, not Bobk.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh, how "touchy, feely"! Let me ask you, how many doe that are shot during late muzzleloader, or late bow season still to continue, do you think are pregnant? The fact is, MOST OF THEM!!! This is one of the ODNR's prime tactics to reduce the deer herd. The OP didn't just kill one deer, he killed 4 of them. Don't get me wrong, I'm not slamming the OP. He's perfectly within the law. It's just that some folks have a problem recognizing reality!


 What's the difference if you shoot one in September or January? The one you shot in September would have be pregnant in January.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

sylvan 17 said:


> What's the difference if you shoot one in September or January? The one you shot in September would have be pregnant in January.


But its not pregnant then... duh

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Yea from the size I would say that doe was bred in late november. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Why in the hell would you post up a picture like this on a public forum let alone take a picture of it to begin with. Crap like this makes great ammo for anti hunting groups to use against hunters. Mods please remove this thread.


I thought some would find it interesting to see the young deer. That's why in the hell I took the picture. No need to get all worked up over it. 
There are tons of pictures of dead,bloody deer with their tongues hanging out on this site. You want those threads removed too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

nicklesman said:


> But its not pregnant then... duh
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha same story with keeping walleye in March.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

We actually look in late season does. I think it's rather interesting. Is this not a sportsman site. What's the difference between that or an otter in a snare. Or a red fox or **** in a leg hold, we all know what's next.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Shooting does, depends on the area being hunted.

I can not shoot does in my area, due to high predation from coyotes killing the fawns in the spring. I had to stop shooting does about 3 years ago. This year I've seen 6 bucks and 1 doe.

I have to spend more hunting time killing coyotes, PERIOD. If I don't hunt coyotes from the first of each year, through the summer months, I fear that I will not have deer to hunt in the fall.

Bowhunter57


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

sylvan 17 said:


> Haha same story with keeping walleye in March.


I hear that....kept one walleye from the Sandusky river and was crusified for it but then see guys congradulated for keeping limits off the reefs the same week.

I haven't got a deer yet this year have only spent about 100 hr in the woods this year and may have my tag go unused.....going to try to get out again. I can say that the first decent deer that walks infront of me will have an arrow in it.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Well said 57. That's a good thing to have that awareness. And to be able to hold out. It sucks but least you know. Personally, that is one goal with my bait and cameras is to see what I have not only bucks. I won't shoot does behind my house. I'll shoot them down at the cabin. A guy I know gets trigger happy at the start of season. Well by time the rut comes around he usually has 2-3 does. Donated to the neighbors. That's cool it's his tags. But then he complains. I go through it every year with him. Wants to try the new bow out etc.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> I thought some would find it interesting to see the young deer. That's why in the hell I took the picture. No need to get all worked up over it.
> There are tons of pictures of dead,bloody deer with their tongues hanging out on this site. You want those threads removed too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There is no problems here with any pictures of bloody deer with thier tounges hanging out in the back of someones pick up truck. At least those deer have hair on them. Im no bucket hugger here. I find the picture that you posted in this thread to be in very poor taste.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Bob's post and picture was done as he stated , a means of sharing. Some individuals may consider the picture interesting as stated, while others find it done in poor taste, also as stated. How about Het's deer hung head down and a puddle of blood beneath it? What about pictures of the walleye I catch with their throat obviously cut? Pictures of bloodied varmints and small game? It is all part of the sports we pursue that result in the taking of the life of the creatures we pursue.
I personally am not bothered by either of the pictures but I am bothered by some of the less that constructive criticism posted by some of the members.
Perhaps in the future we might consider posting some pictures as attachments so those that consider them objectionable could comment as a PM and eliminate these continual less than adult discussions.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

:good: Shortdrift


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought aboug this for several hours now. Its just neat.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Why in the hell would you post up a picture like this on a public forum let alone take a picture of it to begin with. Crap like this makes great ammo for anti hunting groups to use against hunters. Mods please remove this thread.


..you're making assumptions about the picture and the poster....that's the only thing done in "bad taste" on this thread..if anti hunters would use anything for "ammo"... They would use you're post.

Bobk...that's actually a very interesting photo...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"you're making assumptions about the picture and the poster....that's the only thing done in "bad taste" on this thread..if anti hunters would use anything for "ammo"... They would use you're post".

Well said!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

First time that I have ever seen a Pic of a Deer Fetus. It's head is bigger than I would have expected. Thank You for sharing that Pic. I learned something new today!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

That looks like the water horse i found in Sandusky bay a few summers back... Its about 20 feet long now


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! I liked seeing it....a first for me


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Unneeded picture. I thought all of us, though I guess I was wrong, had hs biology. Anti hunters do monitor sites such as this and it turns into bad press for hunters. As we all know how they like to twist facts and mix in fiction. Where is the line drawn? Poor taste........


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Very poor taste. 

It happens. Hopefully every hunter knows that a late season doe has fetuses inside her-if you want/need to see what they look like then Google it. 

Bad decision to say "Hey everybody! Look at the aborted deer fetus!" Some things are better left unseen, especially to the general (and often non-hunting) public.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

NoStringsAttached said:


> Bad decision to say "Hey everybody! Look at the aborted deer fetus!" Some things are better left unseen, especially to the general (and often non-hunting) public.


why?? i learned something when bob pointed this out to me as i was gutting this doe.. ive never looked for this or even thought about it. i learned something and you want to put words into peoples mouths?

i never seen in the OP (post #1) where bob said "Hey everybody! Look at the aborted deer fedus" 

go away please before this thread gets locked.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Rabbeye said:


> Unneeded picture. I thought all of us, though I guess I was wrong, had hs biology. Anti hunters do monitor sites such as this and it turns into bad press for hunters. As we all know how they like to twist facts and mix in fiction. Where is the line drawn? Poor taste........


hahahaha who cares?? its an outdoor website. i for one surley dont care who monitors me or this site.. everything I and (we) do is absolutely legal.:S


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I had no problem with the pic. It was unique. That's life when you're thinning out the herd. You would get blasted more for showing a pic of a big spawning momma bass on your cleaning board.

You can see all the fetuses you want in your middle school health book nowadays. The other day I saw a Youtube video of a Dr. Phil show where they had a pic that a teenager took of the hand of her premature stillborn baby that she gave birth to alone and buried to keep it a secret. Her mom found the pic and somehow the cops got involved and they threatened to charge her with murder! That bothered me much more than this pic!!!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

ezbite said:


> hahahaha who cares?? its an outdoor website. i for one surley dont care who monitors me or this site.. everything I and (we) do is absolutely legal.:S


i agree, there is going to be people that complain no matter what. they will always be out there. i for one am not gonna watch what i do or always wonder if i am going to upset somebody with the legal things that i do and have every right to do. i thought it was a very interesting picture.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

DLarrick said:


> i agree, there is going to be people that complain no matter what. they will always be out there. i for one am not gonna watch what i do or always wonder if i am going to upset somebody with the legal things that i do and have every right to do. i thought it was a very interesting picture.


Very well stated, sir!  There's entirely too much concern about "what the anti-hunters/anglers think". We can't run scared from other people's opinions, most of whom are not well informed about the subject. When I hear an adverse opinion to a particular action, I make an attempt to inform the individual(s) about the subject. If they won't listen, then they don't want to learn and prefer to go on being uneducated on the subject.

Bowhunter57


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Rabbeye said:


> Unneeded picture. I thought all of us, though I guess I was wrong, had hs biology. Anti hunters do monitor sites such as this and it turns into bad press for hunters. As we all know how they like to twist facts and mix in fiction. Where is the line drawn? Poor taste........


 May have been a good picture for some people. The guys now know what size of fawn the doe has in it in January. I have no problem with it. I shoot one in the late season almost every year,it is my favorite time to bowhunt.


----------



## RussianFisherman (Jan 8, 2014)

I hate to say it, but anti-hunters won't be happy with this. That being said, it probably pisses them off that this website is even here. I think this is a very cool picture, and we should just let the anti-hunting hippies whine all they want. Who cares.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> I shot this doe, not Bobk.


OK, so then I am not slamming you. You abided by the law, and are perfectly within your rights to shoot a doe at this time of year. My only objective was to get people to think.



Jigging Jim said:


> First time that I have ever seen a Pic of a Deer Fetus. It's head is bigger than I would have expected. Thank You for sharing that Pic. I learned something new today!


As is a human fetus's head! It's kind of amazing that the radical left, who thoroughly support abortion, would vehemently object to a picture of an aborted human fetus in a campaign against their beliefs, yet, would enthusiastically employ a picture of an aborted deer fetus in their anti-hunting diatribe! Oh man! A political statement! I'm going to get this thread locked sooner or later! 



ezbite said:


> hahahaha who cares?? its an outdoor website. i for one surley dont care who monitors me or this site.. everything I and (we) do is absolutely legal.
> :S


This is where you and I part company. Yes, everything that you and I do is absolutely legal......until they are made ILLEGAL! And that is the "anti's" modus operandi. Get enough dim bulb politicians to vote things illegal because they fear not getting reelected! This is how a vocal minority can come to control a non-vocal majority. Any of us who have been in the field for a sufficient time know that things like this occur. That doesn't mean that we advertise them! 

I know that Rabbeye has become sort of "persona non grata" around here, but he has a point. I also thought that most of us had HS biology, and we had some clue about how fetuses look! I cut up bullfrogs and fetal pigs. Believe me, it stood me in good stead the first time I had to field dress a deer. 

Consider how a publication like North American Whitetail photographs trophy deer. I was able to witness a NAW photoshoot, and they are very picky about how deer are presented in their pics. No tongues hanging out, no overt blood around the mouth, nose, nor entry or exit wound! The deer is "set up" in a certain manner so as not to expose the field dressing incision down the belly. And they don't even want the hunter looking into the camera and smiling big time! They want the hunter looking at the rack with a somewhat neutral expression on his face. They want the entire focus of the pic to be on the buck's rack! Back of the pickup photos need not apply!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> OK, so then I am not slamming you. You abided by the law, and are perfectly within your rights to shoot a doe at this time of year. My only objective was to get people to think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That also doesn't mean you act like it doesn't happen. It happened. Deal with it I say. As new hunter I can appreciate the thread. Hadn't really put much thought into late season hunting and pregnant does so Im thankful this thread educated me. I have never ran into this situation now I feel better prepared. It's a consideration to make also.. It's good I know as much about a subject as possible when trying to understand and apply it. 

I'm in full support of te thread and against posts like this. Let me ask you something.. Do you believe in the second amendment? How about the first? If the mods deem it offensive or against the TOS they'll act accordingly. You are fighting PETAs fight for them. I don't like reading about gutshot and lost deer on here but you don't see me asking to remove the threads.. just wish they'd label em better sometimes.. They can sneak up on ya if you aren't careful.. And I'd be willing to say those do as much or more damage to hunters cred than a baby deer fetus.. We see human fetuses all the time thanks to the anti abortion campaign so we should be somewhat desensitized.. I dunno. A lot of people say they support freedoms, but when it comes down to it, it's only the ones they agree with........


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool pic. Thanks for sharing. Would say something about growing up for the rest but don't want to get moderated.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> OK, so then I am not slamming you. You abided by the law, and are perfectly within your rights to shoot a doe at this time of year. My only objective was to get people to think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I woke up this morning wondering why I have a headache. I now know why. It's sad that you have the need to insult people so much. I know you think your long drawn out posts make you feel smarter than the rest here but they don't. Many times they do just the opposite.

Thanks for trying to bring politics into the thread and then bragging about getting it locked. Class move right there.

This was simply a post to show a picture to hunters who may have never seen it. It's odd that many simply said things like neat picture, thanks for sharing, I've never seen that before, or I learned something today.

Mods sorry you have had to watch the thread and delete some of the posts. Feel free to lock it if you wish I would understand why. I have no desire to read more crap like what I've seen it's just making my head hurt.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh man! A political statement! I'm going to get this thread locked sooner or later!


In actuality that is more of a fast track method to get your account locked.


We have had to delete over a dozen meaningless, off topic posts, in this thread. Some have been multiple posts by the same members......, do you really not get the subtle hint the first time?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

here is my 2 cents worth. I see nothing wrong with the post or picture. I do my hunting in our ml season in December. therefore any doe I shoot is probably already pregnant. and I have never found a fetus in any of my deer. so I was glad to be informed that it could happen. and without the picture the op would have been slammed for lying.

im sure the op felt bad about the young deer being in the doe as I do. but it is just a part of hunting the late season.

some have compared this to keeping walleye during the spawn. and yes it is the same effect you take a big female off the reefs in the spring you don't just kill the fish but you kill all the eggs. but as long as both hunting and fishing are legal at these times of year your going to have this happen.

after hearing about the 3 small deer and seeing the small fetus I still plan to hunt deer in December and walleye fish on the reefs in the spring. I am sorry if my opinion offends anyone. but it is just life as we as hunters and fisherman must live with. I don't see any real difference in shooting does before they mate or after they mate. it still stops that doe from ever giving birth again. and most fisherman that fish the central basin in the summer is catching mostly big females that would have spawned for many yrs to come.

should they outlaw doe hunting after the rut?? should they outlaw fishing for walleye on the reefs and the central basin?? no to both questions. they should control the deer herds as best as they can for all concerned. and they use limits on the walleye to control the fish numbers.

I would much rather see a doe in the back of someone's truck than to see it lying on the side of the road. I would much rather see a limit of big females being cleaned than to see them lying on the beach dying from old age.
sherman


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Locked by op request

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

